

BleachBit: a free software to increase your privacy on Ubuntu and Windows - galigio
http://galigio.org/2010/11/01/bleachbit-a-free-powerful-software-to-increase-your-privacy-on-ubuntu-and-windows/

======
atomical
What does this do? When I clicked on this link I imagined an application that
continuously wrote over free space while the computer was idle and leaving
20-50 megabytes free for the open applications.

~~~
shib71
It looks like this is an answer to the EverCookie
(<http://samy.pl/evercookie/>). You can quickly select and clear a whole range
of caches and cookies.

<http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/>

